# Headphone Stands



## Dr.J

Greetings everyone.

 I just received my new K701's and look foward to experiencing them. 

 I have two headphones, now, these and an old pair of Sony, MDR CD550's. 

 I'm wondering if there's any resource for headphone stands, either as products for sale, or a site from which to gain ideas?

 Any and all info, appreciated!

 thanks,

 John


----------



## SimpJee

I found a wig stand on ebay, which is a glass life sized human head ... I just couldn't resist. That's what I use as my K-1000 stand.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr.J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greetings everyone.

 I just received my new K701's and look foward to experiencing them. 

 I have two headphones, now, these and an old pair of Sony, MDR CD550's. 

 I'm wondering if there's any resource for headphone stands, either as products for sale, or a site from which to gain ideas?

 Any and all info, appreciated!

 thanks,

 John_

 

www.wooaudio.com

 best looking stand out there, $25, but its made of pure aluminum and isnt a silly looking banana holder.


----------



## Fitz

Get Steve (swt61) to build you a stand: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=229331


----------



## feh1325

koss holdaphone
 they don't take up table space


----------



## ken36

I highly endorse the Woo. I have four o them.


----------



## Dr.J

There are some great ideas here; thank you all!

 I hope we can keep them coming!

 SimpJee, I love the wig holder idea; only, as I have two headphones, I'd need two heads. Well, I guess they always say, two heads are better than one! lol Unfortunatley, they will not fit on my tiny table.

 Thank you all ... more to come, I hope.

 John


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_www.wooaudio.com

 best looking stand out there, $25, but its made of pure aluminum and isnt a silly looking banana holder._

 

I bought this stand recently on a whim and found 2 things I didn't like about it:

 1. The top bit of the stand is actually quite sharp and with time (and if you aren't careful) it can damage your headband. It's not actually the part the headband rests on, it's the two metal bits sticking out on either side.

 2. Rubber feet would be nice.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Here:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...tSearch=Search

 Get a mannequin head off eBay. Headphones are designed to be on a head, anyway.


----------



## Mrvile

I think banana stands are beautifully minimilistic!


----------



## Dr.J

Banana stands?

 I'd agree that mannequin heads would be ideal and cool looking, too; however, I only have a small table and two pair of headphones.

 John


----------



## renesis_au

I'm in the same situation and I'm looking for a headphone stand for the AT headphones coming in. 

 Because the AT's are built differently has anyone been able to hang the AT on the Wooaudio headphone stand? Just not sure if the headphone stand is wide enough at the top to support the two metal peices on the AT headphone.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *renesis_au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the same situation and I'm looking for a headphone stand for the AT headphones coming in. 

 Because the AT's are built differently has anyone been able to hang the AT on the Wooaudio headphone stand? Just not sure if the headphone stand is wide enough at the top to support the two metal peices on the AT headphone._

 

They would sit on the rods and not the two headrests, but honestly I think they'd work very well for you. They have a nice heavy base, and are pretty stable. If they work for the big K340s (they do), they should work fine for ATs.


----------



## boomana

Here's my newest stand for my K1000s


----------



## renesis_au

Thanks Steve, just needed some confirmation before I went out and ordered one. Could the aluminium rods in anyway be scratched by the stand?


----------



## mofonyx

mannequin head.

 scary.


----------



## lowrider007

I'm using a banana stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 wooo hooo first post


----------



## pojen_h@hotmail.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lowrider007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using a banana stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...

 wooo hooo first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

banana stand +1

 cheap and beautiful XD

 Just remember to keep in mind the size of your headphone when chosing the banana hanger.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *renesis_au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Steve, just needed some confirmation before I went out and ordered one. Could the aluminium rods in anyway be scratched by the stand?_

 

I don't think so, but there is a 1/8" foam sheet with a sticky backing that I use for the bottom of my stands, and you could wrap the center rod of the stand with it. It comes in Black, and is about $1.00 a sheet in most hobby stores. Or find a piece of the proper size Black rubber tubing to fit over it at the local home center.


----------



## PFKMan23

Boomana, 

 That's a really nice stand, is that Larry of Headphile's work?


----------



## boomana

Yes. That's also his photo. If I can find my camera, I'll take one with the K1000s on it. They look great. I just got it today, so I had to show it off. He's going to design one for my R10s next. I wonder what that one will look like.


----------



## PFKMan23

So he does do custom requests then?? Hmm... I may need one for my K1000s.


----------



## boomana

I just tell him to do whatever he wants. It's worked out well for me so far.










 Though I don't have a picture (you may have seen it on his website), my HD650s are resting on another beautiful stand with a hummingbird and a flower. As others have also said of his work, the pictures simply aren't as beautiful as the real thing.

 If I can find my camera, I'll take a picture of the K1000s on that stand. It's a perfect match.


----------



## PFKMan23

I've seen a fair bit of his work (in pics and live). I guess I have the number 2 thing that I'll be buying soon. The first, of course, is a good K1k amp.


----------



## uofmtiger

I had mine custom made. I probably should have had it made a little shorter, but I was worried about adding headphones down the road that might be a little larger.


----------



## renesis_au

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think so, but there is a 1/8" foam sheet with a sticky backing that I use for the bottom of my stands, and you could wrap the center rod of the stand with it. It comes in Black, and is about $1.00 a sheet in most hobby stores. Or find a piece of the proper size Black rubber tubing to fit over it at the local home center._

 

Thanks, I asked Jack and he sent me a photo with the AT's resting on the rod in middle, so it fits just right. Just ordered one in silver as the W5000's seem to complement each other otherwise black may have been too black...


----------



## socrates63

I originally posted this in the Show me your headphone stands thread...

 My first headphone stand, made by phergus_25. The wood is maple, and it coordinates well with the turntable and the rest of the gear. I intend to color the red felt with a black Sharpie. I love the look of pitted metal.


----------



## Dr.J

Some interesting and all beautiful examples of headphone stands! Great to see these, also for getting ideas.

 Do we have any more contributors?

 Thank you all!

 John


----------



## Dr.J

I discovered another:

http://www.stax.co.jp/Japan/HPS2photo.html

 John


----------



## Sleestack

I had my headphone rack designed with "stands" on the side.


----------



## Afrikane

A Headphone Tree from an older design a friend and I collaborated on. The base is made from polygnite and can be painted any colour.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

bananna stands.


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *socrates63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I originally posted this in the Show me your headphone stands thread...










_

 

Just as a side not the stand is made of Walnut. Sorry if I told you mapel at some point.


----------



## gjkphd

I recently bought a stand from Larry at Headphile. It had previously had him mod my HHF-1's in Oak and he told me he actually used the same Oak board for the stand so it's a great match. He does great work. If you want I can e mail pics to you as I forget how to upload pics on this site


----------



## socrates63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just as a side not the stand is made of Walnut. Sorry if I told you mapel at some point.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha, no you're right. I stand (pun intended) corrected.


----------



## KTL

I use Sennheiser holders...


----------



## Sh0eBoX

my banana stand!


----------



## Dr.J

ShOeBoX,

 who makes your banana stand, where are they sold? I like it!

 thanks,

 John


----------



## ericlikeseatin

this is also a good idea for multiple headphones:
http://www.amazon.com/Pomerantz-9535...4707655&sr=8-5


----------



## Fitz

I wonder now... is there a stand that can hold about two dozen headphones?


----------



## socrates63

Probably the closest you'll get is with a coat hanger like wmcmanus. I think he uses two.


----------



## Fitz

Actually I am talking to somebody about it now. Sunday we're going to meet up and talk about it more, but I may end up with the most extreme headphone storage system on Head-Fi.


----------



## Sh0eBoX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr.J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ShOeBoX,

 who makes your banana stand, where are they sold? I like it!

 thanks,

 John_

 

TBH i actually don't know who made it... i bought it at some kitchen store in Las Vegas Outlet Mall or something like that, the place was pretty huge (the outlet, not the kitchen store, although they did have quite a bit of stuff).

 it was only $12 too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry i couldn't be of more help... i'll see if i can find anything and post it up if i do


----------



## Dr.J

That's OK, ShOeBoX,

 I appreciate the response. Definitely a nice find, a very cool setup and best of all, for a great price! 

 Congrats!

 and, Thanks!

 John


----------



## socrates63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually I am talking to somebody about it now. Sunday we're going to meet up and talk about it more, but I may end up with the most extreme headphone storage system on Head-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Extreme, eh? I wouldn't expect any less from Fitz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do keep us posted. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *socrates63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Extreme, eh? I wouldn't expect any less from Fitz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Do keep us posted. It sounds very interesting._

 

Maybe, maybe not. Some recent posts have me rethinking how much I will actually post about my own stuff in the regular forums. I can PM the pictures if I do get it, though.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe, maybe not. Some recent posts have me rethinking how much I will actually post about my own stuff in the regular forums. I can PM the pictures if I do get it, though._

 

AKG thieves on the loose?


----------



## phergus_25

nevermind


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snowball_rx-7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AKG thieves on the loose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, just tired of always having to justify having the headphones I own, prove that my impressions of gear are actually valid, and getting tons of stupid PMs from people who expect me to sell them my stuff for cheap (that I'm not even selling in the first place) or ask me "lolz what akg r right 4 me???" type questions. This'll teach me to have fun with my hobby and publicly poke fun at myself for how ridiculous it may look to some people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm not saying anymore on it in this thread, because this is a headphone stand thread. Maybe I'll post pictures here afterall if I get the stand system made.


----------



## jazzist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KTL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use Sennheiser holders...




_

 

My favourite so far - very neat


----------



## rb67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sh0eBoX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TBH i actually don't know who made it... i bought it at some kitchen store in Las Vegas Outlet Mall or something like that, the place was pretty huge (the outlet, not the kitchen store, although they did have quite a bit of stuff).

 it was only $12 too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry i couldn't be of more help... i'll see if i can find anything and post it up if i do_

 

I assume you are talking about the Belz Factory Outlet World (Las Vegas Blvd + Warm Springs). The only kitchen store I can think of with exception to Mikasa is the "Kitchen Collection". I'm sure they've got banana stands there. (home=las vegas, go there every time I have a vacation from school.)


----------



## kg4icn

I built mine- Wanted a place to store my tubes!


----------



## OGTL

That is awesome! great job.


----------



## phergus_25

Now thats about the most creative stand iv seen in a LOOONG time.
 awesome job


----------



## Dr.J

I'm sure my mother has a cutting board just like that! Very creative and beautiful setup! I like, very much!

 What do you drive with your amp? This is all slightly new to me and so I'm wondering, do people attach tuners, portable cd players, what, to their headphone amps?

 thanks,

 John


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr.J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure my mother has a cutting board just like that! Very creative and beautiful setup! I like, very much!

 What do you drive with your amp? This is all slightly new to me and so I'm wondering, do people attach tuners, portable cd players, what, to their headphone amps?

 thanks,

 John_

 

I have a CD player, Squeezebox 3, and my soundcard hooked up to my headphone/speaker system at my desk.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built mine- Wanted a place to store my tubes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow. It's sort of analogous to really good home cooked food. You just can't buy anything like that!


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr.J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you drive with your amp? This is all slightly new to me and so I'm wondering, do people attach tuners, portable cd players, what, to their headphone amps? John_

 

I use this little amplifier just for my headphones. I currently have Sennheiser HD-600's. There is a sound from tube amplifiers I really love. It really gives a smooth warm feeling. My source is a USB X-Fi sound card and direct drivers on my laptop. You would be amazed at the difference a good amplifier makes on a pair of headphones! Just because they are loud, doesn't mean that are putting out their full sound. Most home stereos or portable electronics have weak, cheap amps in them and cause distortion or are not amplifying all tones evenly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. It's sort of analogous to really good home cooked food. You just can't buy anything like that!_

 

lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of people tell me it looks like a cutting board! I'm sure they don't use cedar wood though. Adds just a hint of wood to that tube flavor. (that and the extra glue adds flavor too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TreAdidas

I was digging the mannequin head thing as it would go with my contemporary decor quite nicely, but I can't help but think that over time it would make the headphones conform to the shape of the mannequin head vs my own head. Am I just over analyzing this?

 In my quest for a stand I am thinking that I want something that does not put stress on the parts of the phones that touch my head. In other words nothing should be touching the headband nor the earpads. It seems that the current offerings all put stress on at least the headband, and the mannequin idea puts stress on both the headband and the earpads.

 The final thing that I want is some sort of cable management... but that's a want as opposed to a deal breaker.


----------



## lowmagnet

I usually just put my headphones on my DAC as shown in my avatar. Nice thing about grados is you can lay them flat on a table. We'll see what sort of arrangement I'll come to with the imminent arrival of the HD650.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built mine- Wanted a place to store my tubes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











_

 

That's great, multi-functional. I'm working on a design that will hold my discman & amp along with one, maybe two pair of phones.


----------



## teknophyl

Ikea Ordning paper towel holder. I cut about 3 inches from it because it was too tall and I also attached some heavy weights to the underside because the base is too light and the whole thing can tip over with heavy headphones. The all aluminum and stainless steel look is really minimalistic and I love it. 

_http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/18805_PE103971_S3.jpg_


----------



## lutwey

how mush do thoose ikea paper towel holder cost..they look sleek


----------



## jazzist

For those in the UK stoneaudio.co.uk stocks a glass head headphone stand for £25:-

http://www.stoneaudio.co.uk/stoneaud...sp?product=104






 I decided against this and ordered a Sennheiser holder for 15 euros.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jazzist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those in the UK stoneaudio.co.uk stocks a glass head headphone stand for £25:-_

 

I wonder if you could make the glass head into a clear fish tank. Somehow make a hole near the back top of the head...


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *teknophyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ikea Ordning paper towel holder. I cut about 3 inches from it because it was too tall and I also attached some heavy weights to the underside because the base is too light and the whole thing can tip over with heavy headphones. The all aluminum and stainless steel look is really minimalistic and I love it. 

http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/18805_PE103971_S3.jpg_

 

For me it worked just fine as the way it is. I didn't have to mod it (except to put some padding on the top so it wouldn't scratch my headphones). Even W5000 which is probably the heaviest headphone I've owned hanged there without problems or tipping over.


----------



## Chiliman

i built this little hutch for over my monitor, so i planned ahead and built a stand into the side. I think it turned out pretty nice for being the first time I have worked with wood all by myself. (I'm a big boy now)










 EDIT: yes, that is David Bowie (Space oddity to be exact)


----------



## teknophyl

Quote:


 how mush do thoose ikea paper towel holder cost..they look sleek 
 

They cost $8. The only tricky part is being lucky enough to have an Ikea nearby that stocks them. Ikea doesn't sell these online either, but you can actually check the availability at each store on their website. 
 Oh, and sorry for my late response. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...roductId=13175


----------



## nytryder7

Leave us not forget Woo Audio's contribution........






 Comes in silver too!


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nytryder7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leave us not forget Woo Audio's contribution........
 Comes in silver too!_

 

I wish I had money... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice! I'm jelous.


----------



## vocalPro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my newest stand for my K1000s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

WOW its gorgeous! where did you find it? I must have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can, please email me at agf@sfu.ca
 thanks so much

 annick


----------



## Brighten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vocalPro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW its gorgeous! where did you find it? I must have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can, please email me at agf@sfu.ca
 thanks so much

 annick_

 

I believe headphile makes those.


----------



## sunseeker888

Here's my solution. Solid aluminum, $14.99 from Target, used to be a lamp.


----------



## krmathis

My K1000 stand...


----------



## SleepyOne

nytryder7 - Got the silver colour Woo, very nice. Now I need something larger...can't import the larger woo as import tax makes it insanely expensive.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_koss holdaphone
 they don't take up table space_

 

I'll second that. I ended up with 8 of them and love them.
 Great design, great price, great fun colors.


----------



## grammicci14

I dig the wig stand idea I"m looking for one right now!


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll second that. I ended up with 8 of them and love them.
 Great design, great price, great fun colors.




_

 

Where can I buy these in the USA?


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChroniCali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I buy these in the USA?_

 

I ordered them through Koss.com


----------



## spideyman409

Pretty sweet....how are they holding up?


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spideyman409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty sweet....how are they holding up?_

 

If you're referring to the Koss holders they are holding up very well.
 They are very tough yet flexible and hold your expensive phones firmly with little chance of them falling off and suffering mishaps.

 I'm very happy and impressed with them.


----------



## boomy3555

I think he meant. What do you mount them to? A Shelf?


----------



## t/sound

I just could not find any off the shelf solution.
 NEEDS : store the cable neatly 
 : more than 1 phone
 : not fall over
 : look neat
 : fit onto my hi fi stand

 Took about 2 hours to make from red cedar.


----------



## kRze

I think Ill order one of those Koss holders. Thanks..


----------



## GeoD

Another Woo Audio stand...






 Definitely some creative and nice looking stands in this thread, I especially liked the custom one to hold the tubes. Nice work!


----------



## S_G

How about mannequin heads?






 Although I'm using a wooden mug stand right now, they're cheap and work quite well.


----------



## edge

Check out my homemade bracket/ stand in my albums. Could not find anything I liked, so I made my own. I´ts made in steel, so it´s heavy (hate those wood ones, they fall over to easy) The double stand weighs 4 pounds, I´m making a singel stand at the moment.

 Cheers Flemming


----------



## Good Times

Big thread in the DIY section as well guys if you're after more inspiration.

 I've never personally been a fan of the mannequin heads because of the pressure they place on the earpads whilst not in use......


----------



## Mandrakespain

Mine:










 Not using Mr Vader at the moment as his head is too big...


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine:

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t...S/DSCN3754.jpg
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t...S/DSCN3755.jpg

 Not using Mr Vader at the moment as his head is too big...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha very nice!


----------



## grammicci14

Bummer that koss holder won't work with my desk!


----------



## Fastnbulbous

I'm just trying to find anything that would work in the Chicago area that's under $25 and having trouble. BB&B has this, but I'm concerned this would damage the soft [p]leather that my Denon AH-D1001 would hang on.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeoD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another Woo Audio stand...






 Definitely some creative and nice looking stands in this thread, I especially liked the custom one to hold the tubes. Nice work!_

 

wow, looks sweet, George!


----------



## zionic

I went with the glass head...


----------



## nwkid178

What... a glass head.. Cool. Not to seem like a noob here, but the clip that came with my HD-595's is awesome I really like it and that's all I use for now.


----------



## Stitch

Some very nice DIY stands there.
 I used a senn holder when i had only one headphone. Now i have two Woo stands, one black, one grey and the sennheiser got promoted to hold my grado extension cable.


----------



## Towert7

Ha, I never saw this thread before.

 Anyways, my dad makes some beautiful wood headphone stands.
 If anyone is in the market for one, he sells them on his website at:
Handcrafted Headphone Stands by Von

 Some examples of his work:

















 I use them for my headphones and absolutely love them.

 They are a heck of a lot cheaper than pretty much any other nice wood product out there.


----------



## CrazyRay

I just bought a headphone stand from Towert7!
 It is well worth the money!
 Beautiful stand, thanks Von!!!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a headphone stand from Towert7!
 It is well worth the money!
 Beautiful stand, thanks Von!!!_

 

Ah, so you're the one who purchased that stand.
 Hope you enjoy it! (I thought it looked real nice).


----------



## CrazyRay

Von, I should be getting my new headphones either tonight or tomorrow.
 I will upload a photo of the headphones on your stand when I get it!


----------



## scootermafia

Zionic, that cable looks oddly familiar...


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Von, I should be getting my new headphones either tonight or tomorrow.
 I will upload a photo of the headphones on your stand when I get it!_

 

I passed your message on to him.
 Should be interesting to see how they look together!


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

Those stands look crazy delicious and the price is right, I'll be getting one soon...


----------



## Psycho Homer

I/m actually using my router has a headphone stand. Works great for me lol.


----------



## Feather225

I have a whiplash custom made wood stand..I think you can pre-order..


----------



## Feather225




----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I passed your message on to him.
 Should be interesting to see how they look together!_

 

Well, the LA7000’s with the new stand from Von finally came in!
 Here are some teaser photos.


----------



## WalkGood

I know, it’s been said … Woo FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand or Woo Audio - Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stand

Subliminal message: they’re great ~_^


----------



## bass_nut

ll
 ll
 v
 V


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Feather225* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I see a resemblance!


----------



## Necrolic

CrazyRay, those headphones are GORGEOUS. Be sure to post some opinions on them when you get through burning them in.

 Also, let me recommend you pick up a pair of JMoney Denon Lambskin Ear Pads for them. They are very durable and obviously real leather, look MUCH better than the modded stocks, are somewhat thicker than the modded stock pads, and more comfortable after you wear them in a bit.

 They also improve sound quality by a lot more than you would expect simple ear pads to be able to do.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CrazyRay, those headphones are GORGEOUS. Be sure to post some opinions on them when you get through burning them in.

 Also, let me recommend you pick up a pair of JMoney Denon Lambskin Ear Pads for them. They are very durable and obviously real leather, look MUCH better than the modded stocks, are somewhat thicker than the modded stock pads, and more comfortable after you wear them in a bit.

 They also improve sound quality by a lot more than you would expect simple ear pads to be able to do._

 

Thanks Necrolic,
 I will.
 Are they easy to install? 
 I found the pads on HeadRoom, but no instructions.

*EDIT: (I found the instructions and placed the order)
*

JMoney Denon Lambskin Earpads - Headphone Accessories | HeadRoom Audio

 The first thing that I noticed about the LA7000's was the Furutech 1/4” Jack Connector. Damn! It is almost as heavy as the headphones!
 Built like a battleship, lovely!!


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Necrolic,
 I will.
 Are they easy to install? 
 I found the pads on HeadRoom, but no instructions.

*EDIT: (I found the instructions and placed the order)
*

JMoney Denon Lambskin Earpads - Headphone Accessories | HeadRoom Audio

 The first thing that I noticed about the LA7000's was the Furutech 1/4” Jack Connector. Damn! It is almost as heavy as the headphones!
 Built like a battleship, lovely!!_

 

Haha nice, and yeah they are VERY easy to install, instructions can be found on the JMoney site (I see you found them already).

 Enjoy the headphones, took a lot of willpower for me not to buy a pair of LA2000s for myself (LA7000 is just wayyy out of my budget).


----------



## CrazyRay

Yeah, I know!
 Its Mac and Cheese for me for awhile.
 Good thing! I will loose some weight!!


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CrazyRay, those headphones are GORGEOUS. Be sure to post some opinions on them when you get through burning them in.

 Also, let me recommend you pick up a pair of JMoney Denon Lambskin Ear Pads for them. They are very durable and obviously real leather, look MUCH better than the modded stocks, are somewhat thicker than the modded stock pads, and more comfortable after you wear them in a bit._

 

Hello Necrolic, after talking to Mark at Lawton Audio, I cancelled my order for the JMoney pads. Mark told me that he put allot of thought into his pads and that I should give them a good listen before I made any changes. I am going to take his advice. I can always order them later if I need to.
 Now, down to some serious listening!!


----------



## Necrolic

That's cool, was just a suggestion. I just find the horrific stitching and lumpy padding very unattractive on the stock modded pads, not to mention the fact that the fake leather tends to flake quite quickly.

 All I can say is that a lot of people recommended that I get the JMoney's and I have not once regretted my purchase.

 But then again, considering how much of a personal thing audio is, always good to give what you have a listen before jumping on possible upgrades.

 Post back and let us know what you think of them! I imagine they'll be amazing just by looking at the rest of your setup, should complement them well.


----------



## juniperlater

I just ordered a new single ($29) Woo. I think they are lovely in their functional simplicity.


----------



## coriolis

$10 Canadian each, I liked the stainless steel look. There is an extra small hook where I can store the cable/wires but they're not very big, so best I can do is roll up the cable 3-4 times max.

 I also bought the small corner table, my desk is just one large flat surface, now I have more space to put my crap. Don't mind the messiness of my table, I've been meaning to clean it for a while. A long while


----------



## HappyOne

I had been searching around and almost pulled the trigger on the Woo one until I decided that I would get some nice wood and have a go at building a new design myself. I really like it and it holds two headphones easily.


----------



## bass_nut

toilet paper holder <==> headphones stand... round base is heavy which gives this stand enough stability...how i wish its stem was a bit shorter 







 how does it stand a load ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 how about double load.. say metal duo ?


----------



## ScarlettD

Nice stand, but agree that it is too tall for me as well


----------



## revolink24

Your placement of the L on the right hand side is bothering me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OCD will be OCD.

 Unless the stand is placed in the opposite direction toward you of course.


----------



## Towert7

A few stands that my dad has made recently:
















 They work so good, and I think some of them look amazing.


----------



## Seamaster

Check this out

FEMALE REALISTIC MANNEQUIN HEAD 4 WIG HAT JEWELRY (h4) - eBay (item 140371149044 end time Jan-03-10 17:23:14 PST)


----------



## kite7

Bought this banana hanger at Home Outfiters. Not a bad looking stand at all


----------



## smrtby123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check this out

FEMALE REALISTIC MANNEQUIN HEAD 4 WIG HAT JEWELRY (h4) - eBay (item 140371149044 end time Jan-03-10 17:23:14 PST)_

 

Not bad, but it doesn't go far enough down for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this one a bit better

Mannequin Head Bust Wig Hat Jewelry Display Smile #Y5LE - eBay (item 260412659292 end time Jan-13-10 02:15:33 PST)


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smrtby123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad, but it doesn't go far enough down for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this one a bit better

Mannequin Head Bust Wig Hat Jewelry Display Smile #Y5LE - eBay (item 260412659292 end time Jan-13-10 02:15:33 PST)_

 

That look like something came out of a horror movie


----------



## dongringo

I bought a 2 pack of plastic doorstops at Home Depot for $2.50 USD, screwed them into the wall, and hung a couple pairs of headphones on them.

 I couldn't find a pic of the exact doorstops, but they look similar to this:

Battalion 1XNL6 Door Stop, Plastic, L 3 1/4 In | ProQuest Maintenance Supply


----------



## Armaegis

I hang my headphones from a cd spindle I thumbtacked to the wall


----------



## Neet

I may do that


----------



## derek800

I got the black Woo Audio T stand that's for 2 (I found it fits 3) pairs of headphones for Christmas. I love the look of it, it's very sleek and clean looking.


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few stands that my dad has made recently:
















 They work so good, and I think some of them look amazing._

 

The first one is amazing!!! IS that flame maple?

 Thanks!!!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kitarist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first one is amazing!!! IS that flame maple?

 Thanks!!!_

 

Thank you very much. Yes, it is a flame maple (tiger maple).


----------



## mrarroyo

I have one of Tower7 dad's creations and it is a lovely unit. Enclosed is a picture.


----------



## Seamaster

Over all I like that Omega stand from Germany better. But at $170......


----------



## dishkyun

Ikea BAREN
 Hanger


----------



## Armaegis

It took me a second to remember I was in the headphone stand thread...


----------



## cravenz

lol. I'm contemplating a mannequin head as a headphone stand, but I'm wondering how it'll look with hair on it too hahaha
   
  though a mannequin head isn't the most practical idea


----------



## Frank I

I purchased a nice hardwood stand on Ebay from Linear designs in NC for 30.00 and it was so good I just ordered another for my T1. Super fast shipping.


----------



## powerslave

Another nod toward the Linear Designs stand on ebay.  It won't win any style contests but it's cheap and effective at what it does.


----------



## PeterMac

WooAudio HPS-T, just arrived to me to Poland in 7 days from order, I'm very happy


----------



## sirlukas

Let me dig this thread out guys.
  For me the best looking stand is this, but I can not justify the price for that:
   

   
  Source: http://www.analogueseduction.net/product/Sieveking_Sound_Omega_Headphone_Stand_SO-OMEGA#


----------



## Hellenback

Anybody know the stand on the right (near the person's right elbow)?
   
http://www.stereophile.com/images/newsart/coolusersystem.jpg


----------



## cravenz

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Anybody know the stand on the right (near the person's right elbow)?
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/images/newsart/coolusersystem.jpg


 

 It's a Sony stand given with the Qualia series so it can't be bought unfortunately. I like it as well.


----------



## Hellenback

Thanks for the info


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





petermac said:


> WooAudio HPS-T, just arrived to me to Poland in 7 days from order, I'm very happy


 

 Yup, got one of these as well today.  I'll probably go for another, silver one, when they're back in stock.  After looking around and see what's available, I've concluded that these represent the best value, considering all factors.  Especially like the wide headband holders to better distribute the weight and prevent uneven wear of them if the cans left on the stands for longer periods of time.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Anybody know the stand on the right (near the person's right elbow)?
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/images/newsart/coolusersystem.jpg


 

 Reminds me of a router.  Pretty sure some router looks like that.


----------



## 12345142

Quote: 





frank i said:


> I purchased a nice hardwood stand on Ebay from Linear designs in NC for 30.00 and it was so good I just ordered another for my T1. Super fast shipping.


 

 Can't seem to find this stand...can someone post a link please?


----------



## sanakaku

Try to look for a banana stand or a towel stand that might work.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





smrtby123 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  Only useable for bass-head phones.  Says so in the product description, I swear...


----------



## mrspeakers

I think someone was looking for a female mannequin head that went "a little lower..."
   
  Yes, it's still G-rated.  
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Mannequin-Head-Bust-Wig-Hat-Jewelry-Display-MEGAN-/370319493462?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5638c30956#ht_6886wt_1022
   
  EDIT:  I did just find and order these on amazon.    I ordered two and I'll take a photo when they get here, if they are as nice live as they look like they might be...  The base is walnut.
   

   
  http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Pantryware-Banana-Holder-Walnut/dp/B0008DJVBI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1297037208&sr=8-7
   
  Somebody posted a photo on Amazon of theirs, this isn't mine.  It looks like they removed the hook, and bent the top "down" a bit to make a nice flat rest.  Probably easy to do with a vice.


----------



## PedroH

is there a practical advantage from using a stand vs laying the headphones on the table? Or is it mainly a esthetics thing?
   
  Thanks, Pedro


----------



## mcgsxr

I think folks use stands to avoid scratching up the cups or excess wear on the pads by laying them down on a surface.
   
  As the cups on my Grados and Alessandro's rotate, I just put them down with the pads flat on a surface.


----------



## ardgedee

Neatness, which is a practical matter as well as an esthetic one.
   
  I used to hang headphones off my desk, but since I reorganized my office I can't do that. So for the past little while they've been lying on whatever they won't fall off of, and it's a mess. Having a space dedicated just for storing your nice, expensive headphones (even if it's a hook on the wall) is definitely a better way to treat them.
   
  You could store them in drawers or boxes (top-tier phones are usually sold with dedicated boxes), which helps keep them clean and unblemished, but then you don't have a nice visible display of headphones.


----------



## DarkSaiyan

Awesome thread.  Some great solutions here.  I happen to have a spare WooAudio dual one if anyone is interested.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





woodzwork said:


> Hi Guys
> I got tired of looking for a decent headphone holder so l went ahead and made my own.
> I made 2 wall mount units and 2 desk top models
> They are made from solid oak ,sanded, stained and varathaned by hand.
> ...


 
  This post is useless without pictures!


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## lasttodie

This is the resting place for my Beyerdynamics


----------



## Towert7

This is a headphone stand I made a week ago.  It is made from sepele with mahogany post.
  I needed a smaller size top so that I could fit a dust cover over it (and the headphones).
  Nothing terribly fancy or exotic was done to the wood, it is in its natural color and shimmer.
   
  This was my first time doing inlay work, and I'm happy with the way it came out.  The inlay is a variety of woods.
   







   







   
  My dad and I like the inlay with the sepele wood, so he may begin to incorporate that into future stands he makes.
   
  I really like how the colors on the stand contrast with the Stax O2.


----------



## lbj

My dad made this one for me out of mahogany:


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lbj said:


> My dad made this one for me out of mahogany:


 

 Nice copy of my design.  What size dowels did he use? 
  The base makes it look a little skinny, while mine looks more chunky.


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Nice copy of my design.  What size dowels did he use?
> The base makes it look a little skinny, while mine looks more chunky.


 
   
  Would you like a royalty check?  Consider it the sincerest form of flattery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe after we make a few more of these we can get the proportions more to your liking.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Would you like a royalty check?  Consider it the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, I was curious what size dowels your dad used to make it.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Consider it the sincerest form of flattery.


 

 I do indeed.


----------



## lbj

Sorry, I just had a knee jerk reaction to the snarky "nice copy of my design".  Frankly I just browsed the forum for aesthetic and functional stands, gave a few ideas to my dad, and we settled on this one.
   
  Dowels, mmm, maybe around 1 inch dia?


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Sorry, I just had a knee jerk reaction to the snarky "nice copy of my design".  Frankly I just browsed the forum for aesthetic and functional stands, gave a few ideas to my dad, and we settled on this one.
> 
> Dowels, mmm, maybe around 1 inch dia?


 

  
  I see.


----------



## Gurloes

I figured that I probably wouldn't do a good job of making my own. So my father-in-law made me a couple headphone stands.
   





   




   
  Now he also has them on his website www.halwoodworking.com for sale.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





gurloes said:


> Now he also has them on his website www.halwoodworking.com for sale.


 
  You're lucky the moderators haven't removed your post for promotion.
  I wasn't so lucky back in the day.


----------



## palmfish

Ah, Bach.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Yeah, I know!
> Its Mac and Cheese for me for awhile.
> Good thing! I will loose some weight!!


 


  Great photo! If only I'd seen this before getting wiped out...


----------



## Silent One

My Nigerian Princess is now adorned with new D7000's, will update pix.


----------



## baka1969

palmfish said:


> Ah, Bach.




I love the M*A*S*H reference. lol


----------



## palmfish

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I love the M*A*S*H reference. lol


 

 Someone here my age...


----------



## baka1969

palmfish said:


> Someone here my age...




A blessing and a curse.


----------



## CrazyRay

Hello all,
 Anyone on this site still make custom headphone stands?
 It looks like all the usual makers are all gone.
 Don't want one from Headphile.
 Tried to contact Steve from S² Audio with no success.
 I also tried Von and he said that he no longer makes them due to family issues.
 Help!


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> I also tried Von and he said that he no longer makes them due to family issues.
> Help!


 

  
  Thankfully the family emergency is over.
  Right now my dad is remodeling the house this summer, so he stopped making stands.
  He mentioned that he may start making stands when the house is done.  Nothing certain.


----------



## CrazyRay

Hi Von!
 I am glad that all is well with you and your family.
 I still love the headphone stand that you made for me.
 Please keep me updated on this thread when you are back in business.
 Thanks,
 Ray


----------



## Towert7

I'm actually Drew.  Von is my dad.


----------



## CrazyRay

My apologies Drew.
 Hope you are doing well.
 Ray


----------



## mrarroyo

I love the stand Von made for me, beautiful looking unit.


----------



## uryens

*Hi Drew !*
  So many nice stands.....
  Nice to hear your Dad will be back !
  Let us know when he restarts the hp stands thing....
  
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Thankfully the family emergency is over.
> Right now my dad is remodeling the house this summer, so he stopped making stands.
> He mentioned that he may start making stands when the house is done.  Nothing certain.


----------



## Stonez

So off I went to Home Depot and picked up a couple of those hose hooks and some sticky backed foam for my head gear.  Worked perfectly for less than $25.  My 700's are hanging at the side and my 25's are hanging on the desk.  Brilliant!


----------



## liamstrain

Inspired by ESCS and CapTouch (projects in the DIY forum) - I spent $5 at home depot, and spent a half hour drilling and spray painting ... 
   
  3/8th all thread, a 3" PVC connector, two 1/2", 5x5" maple boards I had in the big box of stuff glued together... I recessed a hex nut into the bottom board, and capped it inside the tube with an acorn nut - rather than going all the way through. 
   
  Eventually, I'll drop a 3/4" copper tube over the all thread (maybe shorten it slightly) - finish the base more nicely (or replace), and put a leather pad... but flat black for now works just fine.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

anyone got any idea for something i can use to hold 5-6 headphones?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> anyone got any idea for something i can use to hold 5-6 headphones?


 


  I had an idea for a 28" wide wooden double shelf with a center divider that would have room for a couple amps, dacs, one drawer for accessories - and had risers on the sides with a pipe between them (sort of a small closet rod idea) - that would hold 5 easily. Could even incorporate a power distribution port... 
   
  Would be easy to build a double ended stand that suspended a pipe between them to hang the cans on. 
   
  You could also wall mount a few pipe stand offs and use the whole wall as a rack.


----------



## Twinster

For any fan of the *[size=small]SIEVEKING SOUND stand here something very close for much less. Here's the link from eBay*[/size]


----------



## iJustin

There is also a clear version from the same seller. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLEAR-HEADPHONE-HEADSET-STAND-AKG-Sennheiser-Grado-AudioTechnica-SIEVEKING-SOUND-/200658108240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb827bf50#ht_1269wt_1247


----------



## YoengJyh

Here is my headphone stand.
   
  6" pvc pipe with cloth tape as skin protection. ^^


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





yoengjyh said:


> Here is my headphone stand.
> 
> 6" pvc pipe with cloth tape as skin protection. ^^


 
  LOL


----------



## Boyiee

Sorry to bump!
   
  I just bought some PVC and wood, spent about 12$. I'm looking to either make an elbow or "L" shape like these seen on the forums: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1046/930707343_e5fe1ae09d.jpg and http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa118/grey_massacre/stand.jpg or  a "T" similar to this http://www.headphile.com/img191.jpg
   
  I'm wondering how you guys attach the PVC to the wooden base.. I was thinking a circular drill bit straight or halfway through and some strong wood/plastic glue, weighted for 12-24hours. And to mount the PVC to PVC either on a T or L to use plastic glue, also for 24hours. Sanding first of course.
   
  Any other tips?


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





boyiee said:


> Sorry to bump!
> 
> I just bought some PVC and wood, spent about 12$. I'm looking to either make an elbow or "L" shape like these seen on the forums: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1046/930707343_e5fe1ae09d.jpg and http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa118/grey_massacre/stand.jpg or  a "T" similar to this http://www.headphile.com/img191.jpg
> 
> ...


 


 Look at post #1 in this thread.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread I used 2" pipe and mounted it to the stand by cutting a 2" diameter hole with a hole saw. glue isn't necessary, it's a snug fit.


----------



## Boyiee

Did you use a PVC joint or cut a 45 degree angle in 2 pieces? I see a lot that look like they are jointed as they have seams but are flush


----------



## liamstrain

Just make one 45 degree cut - then rotate the pieces. If you cut straight - they'll line right up at at 90 degree bend.


----------



## fatcat28037

Yes 1 45 deg. cut and join using PVC cement. The end cap is a PVC end cap I cut down to make less deep. To cut the pipe I use a 200 tooth laminate blade on a cut-off (chop) saw though an 80 tooth carbide tip blade will work, just take the cut very slow.


----------



## yang88she

Just made this today for $2.50 from my local Lowes.


----------



## YoengJyh

Quote: 





yang88she said:


> Just made this today for $2.50 from my local Lowes.


 

 I like! Simple and Nice!


----------



## maximuslt




----------



## liamstrain

With that expression of pain, that's only for use with Beats...


----------



## maximuslt

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> With that expression of pain, that's only for use with Beats...


----------



## uryens

Poor guy ! Listening to Justin Bieber !
  
  Quote: 





maximuslt said:


>


----------



## uryens

By the way, my contribuition !
*And a great holiday filled with memorable moments and fantastic sounding music !* 


   
  [i


----------



## Soundofmusic

Ran into some original ones at Etsy today... vinyl stand
   

   
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67310735/vinyl-record-headphone-stand


----------



## Anarchy

I +1 the woo stand cheap and high quality. What more could you ask for?


----------



## ardilla

This is a headphone hanger


----------



## liamstrain

Well that's a waste of an SE-205.


----------



## ardilla

Yup... I hope it was already defect 
  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Well that's a waste of an SE-205.


----------



## ssrock64

I have a couple of Woo stands for my home listening station, but I keep this little ten-minute project for my portable setups.
   
  It's just two drawers out of a cardboard miniature filing cabinet, which I then cut the bottoms out of. One side keeps my M50s resting on its case, with my three portable DAPs sitting below it. On the other side, my IEMs (currently only two of them) rest over the top and inside with my CMoyBB or Bithead, depending on the day.
   
​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## ardilla

^ Nice!


----------



## eclipes

now thats what you call portable stations. Nice.


----------



## ssrock64

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ^ Nice!


 
  Thanks! I've also got a friend making me a wooden dual-headphone stand for my two top home-listening cans. It's based on the design of the rear spoiler of major racing circuit cars. It's also painted to resemble the Datsun 240Z I have in my garage.
  
   


  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> now thats what you call portable stations. Nice.


 
  The irony is that I keep it among my CD collection, despite the fact that I smashed my last portable CD player to bits with a hammer long ago.


----------



## BigOakTopher

I got my headphone stand from halwoodworking.com and they work very nicely.


----------



## ssrock64

Today was a good day. I received my FA-003s (before anyone points out that I've been recommending them for awhile now, I've put fifteen hours of critical listening time on an associate's while in the buying process so my recommendations are perfectly valid), some HD201 drivers from Coq de Combat, and my new headphone stand. I'll post pictures as soon as I pick of the FA-003 from the post office tomorrow!


----------



## ssrock64

Here's my new stand and FA-003! An exchange student from Germany made it especially for me. The stand has a storage shelf that conveniently keeps my portable gear, and an area down below for my IEMs in their cases. The shelf's only downside is that it forces me to extend my headphones all the way, but it's a trade-off that's worth it to me.


----------



## ssrock64

I'm thinking of chopping the lamp part off of my lamp to serve as my bedside stand, but I need the lamp.
​


----------



## Radio_head

Anyone know which headphone stand this is and where to obtain it?  It fits all my criteria (supports headband without stretching, recessed area for pads=less compression, enough clearance for LCD-3.)


----------



## liamstrain

I think that is the original stand for the Sennheiser HE90 "Orpheus" - I do not think it is available retail anywhere anymore. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## Radio_head

In that case someone must have had an in with their production team - the Thai meet thread has about 20 of them in the same photo (with all different sorts of headphones.)  I was excited as this seemed to be perfect for me.  I guess if I can't find one to my liking I may just design my own.


----------



## liamstrain

It's possible it has been knocked off and is being reproduced somewhere, certainly. 
   
  I highly recommend designing and making your own headphone stand. Fun and useful.


----------



## Ser182

[=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][/]

Here is my new stand for my house.


----------



## Raser

That stand is so awesome, too bad it is too low to Lcd-2. Probably?
  
   
   
  Quote: 





ser182 said:


> [=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willtothewong

The stands made from halwoodworking.com look really good. It is bookmarked for when I buy my D2000's =D


----------



## MustangVxD

Just got my HE-400s (first pair of good headphones).  I'm looking for an interesting stand.  What does everyone think of this... http://www.amazon.com/Life-Size-Human-Skull-Replica-Reproduction/dp/B005DEE96E  
   
  Are there any drawbacks?
   
  I was thinking about painting it glossy black. or the same blue as the 400's.
   
  Brian


----------



## liamstrain

It's only 6x6x5 - so it might be too small/short in particular - unless you mount it up on a dowel, or bit of all-thread with a base of some sort.


----------



## Cla55clown

Regarding the vinyl stand: That's my favorite so far for a functional, unique, conversation piece. Any way to pick what genre of vinyl he uses? I think this and a glass mannequin head would bring some funk to the computer rig station.


----------



## telecaster

Cheap and cool headphone stand


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ headphone bed​


----------



## infam0ussteven

Wow, while it is cool in the day, I can't imagine how scary it would be to see this at night in the dark.
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Cheap and cool headphone stand


----------



## telecaster

Hehe it's a glasses mannequin head from a german glasses manufacturer said to be based on an art deco mannequin from the 30's. Talk about scary germany in the thirties!
   
  Had to glue it to a wooden base, it's too light to be stable alone.


----------



## StubbornGreek

Hello everyone, I've been lurking in the shadows for a while here and figured I should say hello. Here's a stand a threw together recently:


----------



## ardilla

Hi, Hallo!
   
  Please more details of the stand without headphones!!
   
  Quote: 





stubborngreek said:


> Hello everyone, I've been lurking in the shadows for a while here and figured I should say hello. Here's a stand a threw together recently:


----------



## StubbornGreek

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Hi, Hallo!
> 
> Please more details of the stand without headphones!!


 
  Sure, here's one when with the finish just drying off:


----------



## ardilla

Very nice ideed 
  Quote: 





stubborngreek said:


> Sure, here's one when with the finish just drying off:


----------



## AirForceTeacher

My two birthday presents ... may have to figure out how to make this a permanent stand.


----------



## StubbornGreek

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Very nice ideed


 
  Thanks. I just threw it together with some scraps I had sitting around. The pieces aren't event the same species of wood. The base 2x4 is poplar the top is maple and the dowels are ash. I made them uniform with a bit of country maple gel stain. I plan on doing something nicer soon (I'll post some pics when I do) but my cans were starting to find homes on/in odd places so I had to get something together right away.


----------



## airomjosh

The headphone stands i use with my HP's


----------



## Netdewt

Quote: 





airomjosh said:


> The headphone stands i use with my HP's


 
   
  Is the clear one a Sieveking Sound?
   
  Has anyone tried bending plywood themselves?
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXAeLwJ8fcw


----------



## airomjosh

Quote: 





netdewt said:


> Is the clear one a Sieveking Sound?


 
  no, it's not.


----------



## Netdewt

Who makes stands that shape besides Sieveking?


----------



## Radio_head

ebay.


----------



## airomjosh

actually , i bought those stands here in China, they have no particular brand but when I compare the wood headphone stand to omega, I couldnt find any differences. It also comes with a black pouch.


----------



## Destroysall

I use a banana stand I got from Walmart.  Planning on getting a Woo Audio stand after I upgrade my cans.


----------



## dallan

That's pretty funny, I have three or four banana stands from Bed, Bath and Beyond.  I posted them a year or two back.  Here are two currently.


----------



## ardilla

hihi
  Quote: 





radio_head said:


> ebay.


----------



## timmy979

My new headphone stand and wrist rest


----------



## Dogmatrix




----------



## dallan

Cool!


----------



## jono454

Granted it's not the best looking stand...it was $5 from walmart.
  Not sure what it's intended purpose was but i think it's used to hold towels?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Banana Stands are the best.


----------



## Roomba90

Is that DIY or where did you bought it?


----------



## Pingupenguins

http://www.head-fi.org/t/619189/banana-hold-ahem-i-mean-headphone-stand#post_8557638


----------



## RoMee

Here's my banana stand that I got from walmart for $4, it's the same as Destroysall.
  I didn't like the hanger being too skinny because I keep thinking it might damage the pleather on my head band and it was too low so my headphones keep touching the base of the stand instead of hanging, so I rapped it with this soft padding cut into strips. It's that big circle thing.


----------



## tzjin

Liking my new Hieustrung Handcrafts stand! Though my headphones sound great, they don't do it visual justice.


----------



## FCO2013

Okay, so I wanted a really low cost headphone stand, preferably something I could make. Well it just hit one day: Legos! I still have a bunch from when I was younger, so I pulled em out, and built three. I may paint them black though, so it looks nicer.
   
  Pics:
   
  The largest one, use this for my HD 668B s

   
   
  Medium sized, use this for my HD 429s.

   
  Smallest, use this one for my on the go sony cans. MDR ZX100 I got for cheap cheap cheap.

   
  They're all pretty sturdy (for legos haha), but I think anything really heavy, like an orthodynamic, or even something like the xb700s might not be able to hang on this without breaking it haha. But total cost: ZERO (additional) dollars.


----------



## wuwhere

^^^ are those legos glued?


----------



## sml1226

wuwhere said:


> ^^^ are those legos glued?


I did a guitar hero stand similar to that awhile back. No glue needed on that one. Just don't try it with Mega Blocks with no seals in there


----------



## FCO2013

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> ^^^ are those legos glued?


 
  Nope! I just made sure I used "good" bricks that connected well with other bricks. Also for the arm part of the large stand, I built some crazy contraption for it to keep it sturdy haha. Without headphones, looks like a laser turret you'd find in star Wars lol.
  Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I did a guitar hero stand similar to that awhile back. No glue needed on that one. Just don't try it with Mega Blocks with no seals in there


 
  Sounds intriguing, care to share photos?


----------



## sml1226

Needed some of them for something else so it's been dismantled... Don't think I ever got a pic of it together. I'll look through some pic folders to check, but I think I neglected to take any.

Wouldn't have done a decent job of hanging anything, and I'm pretty sure all of my parts that would be suitable are basically broken or lost.


----------



## FCO2013

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Needed some of them for something else so it's been dismantled... Don't think I ever got a pic of it together. I'll look through some pic folders to check, but I think I neglected to take any.
> Wouldn't have done a decent job of hanging anything, and I'm pretty sure all of my parts that would be suitable are basically broken or lost.


 

 Ahh, I see. Well it's no big deal if you can't find anything, I don't want you to have to go digging around for some pics just cause a random guy on the internet was curious haha! But thank you!


----------



## sml1226

I guess I didn't take any as it would have been on my phone and I don't see it there.

It looked a lot like your big one's vertical column, but the base was giant and it had, essentially a cavity in the center of it to fit the plastic les paul's curves and the strap button without tipping over. 

That rainbow mess was hideous though. At least yours is somewhat coherent in colors used. I think I may try some K'nex actually. The hard drive stand thing I built looks pretty good, so I'm curious what kind of successes I can get from a headphone stand now.

Still thinking I'll end up with wood or metal for the sake of visual consistency in the room, but this could end up being the stand in the workshop area... maybe


----------



## FCO2013

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I guess I didn't take any as it would have been on my phone and I don't see it there.
> It looked a lot like your big one's vertical column, but the base was giant and it had, essentially a cavity in the center of it to fit the plastic les paul's curves and the strap button without tipping over.
> That rainbow mess was hideous though. At least yours is somewhat coherent in colors used. I think I may try some K'nex actually. The hard drive stand thing I built looks pretty good, so I'm curious what kind of successes I can get from a headphone stand now.
> Still thinking I'll end up with wood or metal for the sake of visual consistency in the room, but this could end up being the stand in the workshop area... maybe


 
  Well thanks for looking anyway! I got a pretty good visualization from your description. As for the brick colors, yeah haha I had a lot of greys whites and blacks so it doesn't all that bad, but like I said, I may paint them black, so it looks a little less childish lol. K'nex actually isn't that bad of an idea! I don't own any, but my friend had a TON back in the day. Dunno if he still has them though.


----------



## Eagle1911

Ultrasone 900 Pro with CA Electronics HS-1 stands
   
  (on the background the Audioengine A5+ and Corsair 800D if curious)


----------



## Wiickedness

https://www.etsy.com/listing/114758399/the-sound-stand-docking-station-custom
   
  Thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## Radio_head

While it is cool, you want support under the headband, _not _on the pads.  Constant pad compression when not in use is not good.


----------



## kopral 21

Quote: 





eagle1911 said:


> Ultrasone 900 Pro with CA Electronics HS-1 stands
> 
> (on the background the Audioengine A5+ and Corsair 800D if curious)


 
   i like thoose headphone stand...


----------



## 65535

wiickedness said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/114758399/the-sound-stand-docking-station-custom
> 
> Thought this was pretty cool.


 
   
  Terrible for your headphones, crushes the pads, stretches the headband. Good thing they used beats in the picture.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





65535 said:


> Terrible for your headphones, crushes the pads, stretches the headband. Good thing they used beats in the picture.


 

 I thought you were referring to the post by *Eagle1911,* but finally I found what you were referring and I tend to agree with you.
   
  Also it won't be ideal for headphone with larger pads.


----------



## SiGiE

I needed a stands that can hang my headphones securely when out-of-the wooden box or carrying case.  Ideally one that is able to keep the pads from crushing, and headband from stretching.  I did fond a real nice one, designed specifically for my headphone.  But it was quite costly, and shipping from Europe would not be cheap. And so after a couple of days pondering, and by trial and error, build this one which I liked, as much.
   
   

   
  This DIY stand is secured to a table via clamp.  The stand is out of brass tubing and very thick solid wire with very soft nylon mesh sleeving used for audio cables. The solid wire is designed to slightly flex and adjust to the headband's shape.  The foams are for extra cushioning and protection to the soft leather. The Pads do slightly touch but does not cause the soft foam pads to compress.   I added a hook to hang the extra length of a long cable.


----------



## Destroysall

Will take a few more pics in daylight. This is the FiiO HS1 headphone stand.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

here's my collection so far.


----------



## chungsoi




----------



## ehreiyc

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Will take a few more pics in daylight. This is the FiiO HS1 headphone stand.


 
  really liking these , so clean and efficient . they can't be hard to make o.O


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





ehreiyc said:


> really liking these , so clean and efficient . they can't be hard to make o.O


 

 Probably not, but you can just purchase one yourself if you like.  They are available for a reasonable price and they look great!  I originally wanted an Omega stand, but decided to hold off on that for awhile.
   
  You can order the HS1 through Amazon.  Purchase them from the Micca Distributor as they are an authorized dealer of FiiO products: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007WKWKD6/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1372881449&sr=8-1


----------



## ehreiyc

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Probably not, but you can just purchase one yourself if you like.  They are available for a reasonable price and they look great!  I originally wanted an Omega stand, but decided to hold off on that for awhile.
> 
> You can order the HS1 through Amazon.  Purchase them from the Micca Distributor as they are an authorized dealer of FiiO products: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007WKWKD6/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1372881449&sr=8-1


 

 I was looking for a great wood project , this might be an easy / useful one to try rather than buying one haha


----------



## MDR30

Quote: 





dogmatrix said:


>


 

 Ingenious. Gonna steel that idea for my Staxen.
   
  Here's my AKG desk top solution:


----------



## Magicman74

Rocketfish, @ BESTBUY   $5


----------



## mobiman

Copper Colour aluminium Omega-type headphone stand

  
 Cheap from China, but really nice finish


----------



## Thedeviling

That's mine with a hole to stow the 3.5plug


----------



## xsoccer92x

mobiman said:


> Copper Colour aluminium Omega-type headphone stand
> 
> 
> Cheap from China, but really nice finish


 
  
 How's the weight on that? The build?


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Hugh Jorgan

Brainwaves Peridot Headphone Stand
  
  
 Someone may have already posted these, I didn't view the entire thread...but for 30-bucks I think they're hard to beat


----------



## Hugh Jorgan

palmfish said:


> Ah, Bach.


 
  
  
  
  
 SO IRONIC. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Shaffer

hugh jorgan said:


> *SO IRONIC*. LOVE IT!!




Beethoven was the deaf one. Just saying....


----------



## ben_r_

Anyone else using the Copper Colour aluminum headphones stands? Im REALLY liking that black one and they can be found for usually around $50 or so.


----------



## Hugh Jorgan

shaffer said:


> Beethoven was the deaf one. Just saying....


 
  
  
  
 UGH, I should have went with my gut instinct.    My original post read "so ironic if it would have been a statue of Beethoven", but I second-guessed myself because I couldn't remember which composer was deaf (music history is not my strong suit) and I edited it.  Guess that's what I get for trying to be clever.  LOL
  
 In that case, nevermind...its not ironic at all.


----------



## ben_r_

ben_r_ said:


> Anyone else using the Copper Colour aluminum headphones stands? Im REALLY liking that black one and they can be found for usually around $50 or so.


 

 Meh, nevermind. After looking at the dimensions and realizing this model is only 8cm where at the Omega stands are usually almost 12cm, this one is too narrow for most high end cans. Well the search continues.


----------



## Nec3

Right, so instead of making a new thread, I thought posting here would be more appropriate.

 So a question about headphones in particular. I have a headphone rack that's basically a stand in the middle and a wooden dowel extending from both sides.

 I'm afraid to put my headphones with pleather headbands on it because it leaves a semi-permanent indent in the center of the headband where the headphone rests on. If I leave the headphone on the dowel too long, will this indent be permanent?

 Also, I have AKG Q701's, in which it's an auto-adjusting headband. Placing the headphone on it can cause the mechanisms to expand, similar to placing them on my own head. Will this shorten the longevity of the auto-adjusting mechanics?

 I just want to protect the headphones and I plan on keeping them for a while.


----------



## ben_r_

Forgot to post back in this thread. Ended up going with the Woo Audio single headphone stand and LOVE it! Extremely well built and just what I was looking for.


----------



## ben_r_

nec3 said:


> Right, so instead of making a new thread, I thought posting here would be more appropriate.
> 
> So a question about headphones in particular. I have a headphone rack that's basically a stand in the middle and a wooden dowel extending from both sides.
> 
> ...


 
 Depending on how long you leave them on there, yep, it sure will. Thats why its important to use/have a headphone stand that has a nice curve to it. Check out the Sennheiser HH-10 for something a bit less expensive. I own many of them and have used them for years: LINK


----------



## shaolin95

Yes the "famous" banana holder. This one is from Walmart. For $6, cant complain


----------



## r_aquarii

just got this in my email
 what do you guys think?


----------



## moriez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben_r_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out the Sennheiser HH-10 for something a bit less expensive. I own many of them and have used them for years: LINK


 
  
 Agree. The HH-10 has my preference over stands. Non obtrusive sturdy yet relatively cheap piece of kit.
  
 @r_aquarii Looks quite good and like it can carry two heavier larger headphones. But it seems a bit clumsy to work with if you want to grab the headphone that's second. On the other hand, if the second is the one that's get much less use it's allright I guess.


----------



## esmBOS

r_aquarii said:


> just got this in my email
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I've been looking for a stand like this for quite a while! Is it available for purchase? I looked everywhere on the site, but didn't find it!


----------



## ben_r_

r_aquarii said:


> just got this in my email
> what do you guys think?


 
 I LOVE Silverstone for PC cases. Probably would have gone with this one if it came in black and had I known about it. Were there anymore details about it in the email? Price or release date?


----------



## CloudMoose

I've just been using this 1800 bottle forever. Flat top on the stopper distributes weight fairly evenly.
  
 Recently picked up a few new headphones though, so I need a better solution for multiple headphones (Besides more tequila bottles)


----------



## r_aquarii

ben_r_ said:


> I LOVE Silverstone for PC cases. Probably would have gone with this one if it came in black and had I known about it. Were there anymore details about it in the email? Price or release date?


 
  
 official retail price should be us$89
  
 i'm gonna buy it once available by end of the mth


----------



## ben_r_

r_aquarii said:


> official retail price should be us$89
> 
> i'm gonna buy it once available by end of the mth


 

 Not too bad if its made high quality. I paid about that for my Woo Audio stand. But it would have to be available in black. Retail once it hits the market might be a bit lower too.


----------



## Dogfish63

I bought this coat rack on ebay and added my own vintage railroad number nails to hang the cords from. Keeping with the railroad theme I added some insulators from my collection to the shelf.


----------



## CoiL

Very cool solution! Also though about making something similar because I have very little table space for HP stand.


----------



## s598

stylistically, I'm pretty set on the Woo Audio HPS-H stand (the cheaper one) for my Senn HD 598s though the only thing thats preventing me from purchasing it is that I'm worried that it could possibly damage my the headband of my headphones. Could it possibly damage the headband? more specifically the 598s headband?


----------



## TsukiNick




----------



## moriez

Hey, that ^ might be a solution for me. What are those TsukiNick?


----------



## Idgit

I just picked up one of these from an Amish market
  





  
 double sized fits perfectly


----------



## superjawes

Curtain hooks...they work pretty well.


----------



## Balticvid

I'm interested. I just got a HiFiman HE-400.
 Still have them for sale?


----------



## Allanmarcus

ignore


----------



## Allanmarcus

shaolin95 said:


> Yes the "famous" banana holder. This one is from Walmart. For $6, cant complain


 
  
  
 Is there any concern with single bar stands of adverse effects on the headband? I have Beyer DT770s and I wonder if they might bend or anything if kept on a stand like this for days on end. Any worries? 

 Also, is this the one you got and then bent the hanger as shown in your picture?
  
 http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Bronze-Banana-Hanger/22880501


----------



## shaolin95

allanmarcus said:


> Is there any concern with single bar stands of adverse effects on the headband? I have Beyer DT770s and I wonder if they might bend or anything if kept on a stand like this for days on end. Any worries?
> 
> Also, is this the one you got and then bent the hanger as shown in your picture?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Bronze-Banana-Hanger/22880501


 
 Honestly I wouldn't be able to tell for sure. My concern was of the metal maybe damaging the headband thus I wrapped it around with some hockey stick tape. My V-Moda (replaced the sony on the pic) only stays on it for a few hours a day since I normally use it when at work and when going home it goes into his case.

 And yes, that is the exact one I got from Walmart.


----------



## Bugler

Love the banana holder idea. I have a very solid built in shelf that holds a lot of my gear and I screwed some large decorative hooks into it on the bottom. The headphones just hang from there. Not fancy but it works. I can't post a photo as I'm new here and Ann not allowed yet


----------



## Allanmarcus

Here's my banana stand! I got another one for work for my PX-100-ii. With the thin band on the sennheisers, no bending was needed. Best $8 stand out there!


----------



## listen4joy

my new stand


----------



## iceman16221

Here is my stand.


----------



## Xoen

iceman16221 said:


> Here is my stand.


 
 Did you build that?  Looks really nice!  
  
 Here's mine:


----------



## iceman16221

xoen said:


> Did you build that?  Looks really nice!
> 
> Here's mine:


 
 I wish I was talented enough to have built my stand, but unfortunately I am not.  The adjustable stand was actually a gift from my wife.


----------



## Modular

hugh jorgan said:


> Brainwaves Peridot Headphone Stand
> 
> 
> Someone may have already posted these, I didn't view the entire thread...but for 30-bucks I think they're hard to beat




I have this stand and am curious: is there any chance that leaving the headphones on there could ruin the clamping force of the headband or squish the pads?


----------



## Xoen

modular said:


> I have this stand and am curious: is there any chance that leaving the headphones on there could ruin the clamping force of the headband or squish the pads?


 
 Big headphones, maybe.  Smaller ones, not so much if at all.


----------



## Modular

xoen said:


> Big headphones, maybe.  Smaller ones, not so much if at all.




Thanks. I shiuld have said that I have Beyer dt880s and HiFiMan he400's. Are those considered big?


----------



## Xoen

modular said:


> Thanks. I shiuld have said that I have Beyer dt880s and HiFiMan he400's. Are those considered big?



You should be fine anyways. I was at a recent meet and a guy had a similar style stand like yours only it was wood. It had an Audeze LCD-3 on it and looked fine without signs of damage.


----------



## Asavage

I need a solution to show off 7 cans of various sizes and am considering several options.
  
 Option one, get a mug display rack for the wall https://www.etsy.com/listing/232403830/6-mug-hanging-mug-rack?ref=market 
  
 Option two, get a stand alone wall mounted shelf and buy a bunch of omega style headphone stands.
  
 Option three, buy a bunch of mannequin heads one for each headphone. Perhaps getting different masks for each or something.
  
 Option four, find a series of helmets or something the appropriate size  not to ruin the headphone clamping.
  
 For option three I need ideas for types of masks to use or some way of making it unique. Option four I have no clue as to how big they can be before they start to hurt my headphones. 
  
 In closing please give me some ideas or your opinions on how I can make a fun and interesting display for my headphones. Thank You Guys


----------



## aylmert

well done. no delete button.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Here's my latest prototype:


----------



## WAAM

Doesn`t it have weight distribution issues when headphones are mounted? 
 About pure look design - I would leave base uncut and add some kind of circle which acts as base-weight + cable "organizer".


----------



## Dimon Hell

It's just prototype \ layout.
 It'll be cutted from 3mm thick metal sheet.
 Yes, it already redrawn, without that drop-like cutout in base, and without that holes in upper part, and maybe i'll add a small ledge in base perimeter to keep all cables in place. You just read my mind.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Done!
 With wire "organizer"!


----------



## TattooedMac

Here is my stand from Eric (WoodWarmth) on Etsy


----------



## Mediahound

My review of the Woo Audio dual stand:


----------



## shpak

My handmade headphone stand
http://headphone-stand.io.ua


----------



## nbakid2000

Got this for 8 bucks on Amazon, on sale from $40. Ouch. 8 bucks, I cannot complain, it works great! (middle pic is mine) I got this one instead of The Anchor because this appeared easier to put on/take off the rack (without the lip that The Anchor provides). Thinking about getting another one just to wrap extra cables around.


----------



## m1ck3ym0us3

Here's my IEM headphone stand:


----------



## Soriordan

I like the Woo Audio HPS-RC. The design supports from the band and doesn't put pressure on the ear-pads of the headphones. I say this because I also have the Sieveking Sound Omega headphone stand, which looks amazing but i feel puts stress on the headband and the ear-pads


----------



## WillB (Mar 14, 2021)

old post


----------



## HemiSam

Regarding WillB's post, for those based internationally (i.e. outside of the U.S.), you might want to confirm shipping is available to you unless you have a service that handles that for you or a friend domestically.  I've seen a lot of posters based in Canada complain that the drops are U.S. only.
  
 My experience with MD has been OK.  Some good and some require the patience of Job.  
  
 Best of luck.  
  
 HS


----------



## HedgeHog

Does anyone know if the Rooms Audio Line FS stands are available in North America besides ordering from Thomann or Madooma?  $80-100 shipping for a $100 item is hard to justify...at least, for me.
  
 Cheers,
 -H


----------



## HemiSam

hedgehog said:


> Does anyone know if the Rooms Audio Line FS stands are available in North America besides ordering from Thomann or Madooma?  $80-100 shipping for a $100 item is hard to justify...at least, for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> -H


 
  
 It was about a year or so ago when I last looked and I communicated with them directly.  Same story.  
  
 Great looking stands IMO.
  
 HS


----------



## fapman

I need an advise:

 I'm planning to buy WooAudio HPS-R  T-stand, with my new HD800S

 I'm asking about does it bend the headband over time of the HD800S...? Does it support the headband fully?


----------



## Mediahound

fapman said:


> I need an advise:
> 
> I'm planning to buy WooAudio HPS-R  T-stand, with my new HD800S
> 
> I'm asking about does it bend the headband over time of the HD800S...? Does it support the headband fully?


 

 Should be fine. That stand has a nice angle for the headband the the HD800S should be light enough too.


----------



## TJ Max

I'm excited to buy my first headphone stand. 
 I just order this one by Jack Cube on Amazon

  
 It looks a lot like the Klutz Design right? But is only 19.99, theres also a Brown one
 http://www.amazon.com/Headphone-hanger-holder-Display-brown/dp/B00VI72SDQ/


----------



## HemiSam

Looks nice for $20.
  
 HS


----------



## bru87tr

I bought the brown one, really nice for under $20!


----------



## GloriousLettuce

Tall t-bar jewelry stands!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velvet-T-Bar-Jewelry-Rack-Bracelet-Necklace-Stand-Organizer-Holder-Display-NEW-/111772128721?hash=item1a062355d1:g:2kkAAOSwFnFV95WY
  
 3$, lol.
  

  
 Seems small dimensions, but there should be larger models


----------



## rigo

willb said:


> Massdrop recently had a drop for the Klutz Design Cancans and I missed it. It would be great if there are other genuinely interested parties here that would like to own a Klutz Design Cancan at a discount. At this moment 88 people of the required 200 have requested a new drop. Once 200 is reached, Massdrop will contact the vendor for a new drop. To be respectful, only genuinely interested parties, please.




Did these ever return to Massdrop?


----------



## Saldi

I am impressed with that...I just found it...OFC you can pick some other color..
 Its from Ion Forge


----------



## Audio Addict

tj max said:


> I'm excited to buy my first headphone stand.
> I just order this one by Jack Cube on Amazon
> 
> 
> ...




New prices. Must be because if your recommendation. I bought one before the price increase.


----------



## Saldi

saldi said:


> I am impressed with that...I just found it...OFC you can pick some other color..
> Its from Ion Forge


 
 After i contact them i heard the "bad" thing about the stand.Its going to cost 220 AUD.!
 Its by far more expensive that i thought so...I was hoping about 100-150 I must find another stand and i really dont like any other i saw


----------



## You Kay

Hi,

I have joined the mass drop request list for the Klutz design CanCans. Any idea what the target number is before Massdrop will re issue them?


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

I bought a wooden omega headphone stand. Do these damage the headphones since tell phones are stretched out slightly while it is on it?


----------



## suziegon

I use the I&S Millworks stand in maple/walnut (Massdrop) for the Hifiman HE-400i; SilverStone EBA01 in silver to hang the Fostex TH-X00 (it has space for 2 headphones); generic acrylic omega headphone stands for the Audioquest NightHawk and Audeze EL-8 (Amazon); and a generic wooden omega stand for the ZMF Omni/Ori (Amazon).
  
 I'm not sure if the Audioquest Perch (single headphone hanger) is already out, but I'd be interested in trying it out.


----------



## suziegon

sennheiser yo said:


> I bought a wooden omega headphone stand. Do these damage the headphones since tell phones are stretched out slightly while it is on it?


 

 ​It depends on the width of the stand and your headband, as well as how thick the earcups are. The stand should follow the curve of the headband without stretching it too much, otherwise there could be damage over time. It's kind of hard to say exactly how much stretching will damage your headphones, but if it's just a "gentle" stretch and you don't feel the headband straining, I would think it's okay. Sorry, I know it's not an exact science.


----------

